
Ask HN: What are some good topics for undergrad thesis related to Tomography? - skywalker212
	I am in the final semester of my college and I am looking for a topic for my undergraduate thesis, it should be related to GPU Programming. I would like to work on a problem that involves Tomography. I have looked at several research papers but I would like to work on something which is untouched.
======
jjgreen
Everything interesting has been touched :-) I'd recommend looking at
l1-minimisation methods (which seek sparse solutions) and how best GPUs can be
used for those problems.

------
derrida
What is tomography? How does a GPU and the existing techniques related to
programing one relate to it?

